# V. Hoytema & C. Bottle



## mboone (Oct 8, 2008)

This bottle was given to us some years back from a friend who had returned from Kenya. At the time she had told us these bottles were held by families as reminders of family members sold in slavery. Wasn't until recently I decided to start gathering more information and possible value. The only place I have been able to find one like it is at the National Maritime Museum website and it is listed in the transatlantic slavery book (It looks like to me they are the same picture, one just converted to black and white and sharpened).

 Any ideas and additional information would be appreciated.


----------



## GACDIG (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't have the name to give a compairson but It is a case gin bottle.


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 8, 2008)

the bottle was made around 1880-1890 or so and is worth around 30 bucks.  They are fairly common but still desirable.  I am not familiar with the dark world of the slave trade outside the U.S. but that particular bottle was made long after any slaves were brought to this country... 

 It is a Dutch bottle made in Holland, and is the same shape as the earlier bottles used by the Dutch, who did trade Gin, (which is what that bottle contained) for slaves...

 the Hoytman family was and still is one of the largest Distillers in of Gin in the World, they started as far back as the 1700's...


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 9, 2008)

nice info tigue, what do you think about this one i have. it has a "pig snout " lip and a pontil. about what year would this be, thanks bro ~ matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 9, 2008)

the lip.


----------



## sweetrelease (Oct 9, 2008)

the base


----------



## TROG (Oct 10, 2008)

Hi Matt,

 Your bottle would date from around 1860-1870.

 David



> ORIGINAL: sweetrelease
> 
> nice info tigue, what do you think about this one i have. it has a "pig snout " lip and a pontil. about what year would this be, thanks bro ~ matt


----------



## tigue710 (Oct 10, 2008)

Id agree with TROG, the Hoytman with the shoulder seal fills in the blank between the two.  Yours might be a little earlier though Matt...


----------

